# SVCC VIP member fail



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

I was riding my bike home from work up San Tomas Expressway this evening when I suddenly noticed my rear tire was losing air. So, I pulled off the road at Benton and proceeded to remove the wheel and go to work with replacing the tube. Meanwhile, someone went by me with somewhat bright lights on their bike, and out of my peripheral vision I saw “SVCC” emblazoned on the back of the jersey (or the vest) the rider was wearing. Anyhow, I finished up the tube replacement, and roughly seven minutes later I continued on my way up San Tomas Expressway toward Campbell. I of course caught up to and passed the guy somewhere before Pruneridge. I decided not to mention any of the modes of conduct within the club charter having to do with offering to help out other cyclists when they appear to need it (which I do whenever I see a fellow cyclist in need of a tube or a simple repair/adjustment with bike tools), since he clearly had FAILED.

If you, the guilty, are reading this, yes, I was the guy with the insanely bright lights who passed you up like you were riding backward.


----------



## mangotreat0808 (Sep 4, 2006)

"I of course caught up to and passed the guy somewhere before Pruneridge. I decided not to mention any of the modes of conduct within the club charter having to do with offering to help out other cyclists when they appear to need it"

so you changed your mind, and tell him off in a forum, when you could have told him the "modes of conduct" as you passed him - much more effective I would think..


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

Maybe you didn't appear to need help.


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

So, I was riding down the road, and I see a guy fixing a flat. He was just about done, and going to mount his wheel back on, so I slowed down, and yup, he was doing fine. I was going to ask if everything was ok, but he just gave me a nasty glare, so I kept on going.

A minute later, I see him huffing and puffing behind me trying his hardest to catch up, so I slow down to see if he needed anything. But as he approached, he only gave me dirty looks. Plus he was riding very squirly, so I let him pass, and tried to hang back and let him go ahead of me with a safe distance.

:wink:


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Such weaksauce. 

Not him, you.

fc


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

Sheesh. If you need help, flag him down.


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

Wait. Seriously? 

You were clearly fine... as you so expressed how you "passed him like he was standing still" after you finished changing your tire (I mean... OF COURSE you passed him. You're just so doggone fast! ). What's the problem again?

What did you want? Another cyclist to hold your hand while you changed your tire? Someone to talk to?


----------



## MSH (Jul 16, 2006)

I can't speak for all the VIP SVCC folks, but the VIP folks I did meet at the Kennedy Turkey ride are some of the nicest people around. 
That goes for Karl and Alex of SVCC as well. They just moved their shop across from Campbell Pruneyard so it could have been either of them. Being a VIP member myself and having worked with Karl for over a year I can say without a doubt if either of these guys thought you truly needed help they would have stopped and offered their assistance.

MSH


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

No, for sure it was neither Karl nor Alex.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

Cruzer2424 said:


> What did you want? Another cyclist to hold your hand while you changed your tire? Someone to talk to?


So, you’re one of those “arrogant roadie pricks” who just speeds on by??? Whenever I see a cyclist who seems to have problems with their bicycle, I always slow down to ask if they need help, and provide help if needed.

Oh, and yes, yesterday I wore my SVCC kit, but while commuting home I was the guy with all the blindingly-bright homemade LED lights who BLEW RIGHT PAST YOUR CAR stuck in traffic*, but was keeping a keen eye for any fellow cyclists in peril.

*well, actually traffic wasn’t really all that bad.


----------



## chickenfried (Sep 5, 2007)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> So, you’re one of those “arrogant roadie pricks”


----------



## Mr. Jones (Jul 4, 2006)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> So, you’re one of those “arrogant roadie pricks” who just speeds on by??? Whenever I see a cyclist who seems to have problems with their bicycle, I always slow down to ask if they need help, and provide help if needed.


Good for you. At the same time, I generally go past people that look like they know what they're doing. If you're pumping up your new tube, I'm going to assume that you don't need help changing the flat. If you're totally lost looking, I'll probably try to help.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Jul 4, 2006)

chickenfried said:


>


Brilliant. :thumbsup:


----------



## kley (Oct 26, 2005)

MSH said:


> I can't speak for all the VIP SVCC folks, but the VIP folks I did meet at the Kennedy Turkey ride are some of the nicest people around.
> That goes for Karl and Alex of SVCC as well. They just moved their shop across from Campbell Pruneyard so it could have been either of them. Being a VIP member myself and having worked with Karl for over a year I can say without a doubt if either of these guys thought you truly needed help they would have stopped and offered their assistance.
> 
> MSH


Where did SVCC moved to?


----------



## MSH (Jul 16, 2006)

kley said:


> Where did SVCC moved to?


They recently moved from the warehouse/industrial area of Campbell on Dell to a more visable location near the Pruneyard Shopping Center in Campbell.
Haven't had a chance to see the new shop as I live up in the East Bay but hoping to get down there sometime this week

New Location = 
880 E Campbell Ave
Suite 105

Here's a link to SVCC's contact page. Scroll down for the Google Map...

http://www.svcyclingcenter.com/contact.php


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

francois said:


> Such weaksauce.
> 
> Not him, you.
> 
> fc


agreed!


----------



## Gee3 (Jan 31, 2006)

I understand what you are saying. People should at least acknowledge and ask if you you are okay (even if they don't intend on helping). 

On the other hand, if you look pretty competent then maybe he felt there was no need to lend a hand. 

So, did you really need help? I'm guessing not. But I know that unless I am struggling badly or broke something to the point where the bike is unrideable and I don't have a phone I'll flag someone down. Otherwise, if someone passes me without offering assistance I don't sweat it. That happened to me two weekends ago. I flatted and three riders passed me before one guy asked if I needed help. 

But I hear what you are saying, it's just common courtesy to offer help or at least ask if you are okay. 

Just don't exepct people to do that and you won't be mad when they pass you next time.


----------



## mellowyellowCJ7 (Sep 19, 2008)

I’m guessing you are the roadie I see all the time on San Thomas with a car horn and the home made lights that seem fairly bright. You look to me to be a fairly self sufficient commuter who has what it takes to fix most problems all by yourself.
I don’t carry much in the way of spares. I just carry my phone and enough to fix 1 flat. If the person on the side of the road is well in to their repair, I’m not much good to them. So now I’m an A$$ if I don’t offer to help? I normally make some gesture to offer my phone, but good grief a public bash is a bit over the top.
As for passing people like they are riding backwards… congratulations! You won the race to get home! I don’t even make into my target heart range on most days, so I’m sure you pass me on most days.
I’m not the person in question. I’m on vacation in Lake Tahoe with no snow to ski on. :\ lol
Let’s not take ourselves so seriously.
I have to go drink some hot cocoa now.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> So, you’re one of those “arrogant roadie pricks” who just speeds on by??? Whenever I see a cyclist who seems to have problems with their bicycle, I always slow down to ask if they need help, and provide help if needed.
> 
> Oh, and yes, yesterday I wore my SVCC kit, but while commuting home I was the guy with all the blindingly-bright homemade LED lights who BLEW RIGHT PAST YOUR CAR stuck in traffic*, but was keeping a keen eye for any fellow cyclists in peril.
> 
> *well, actually traffic wasn’t really all that bad.


Not everyone here is an 'arrogant roadie prick' for disagreeing with you. Use this opportunity to learn, not to dig a hole.

fc


----------



## Crampandgoslow (Dec 27, 2005)

> Not everyone here is an 'arrogant roadie prick' ...


Hey, now, hold on a sec, fc, *someone's* gotta be an arrogant roadie prick...tell ya what, I'll take one for the team, I'm an arrogant roadie prick, and ...what the hell was that guy spoutin' off about, again?


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Crampandgoslow said:


> Hey, now, hold on a sec, fc, *someone's* gotta be an arrogant roadie prick...tell ya what, I'll take one for the team, I'm an arrogant roadie prick, and ...what the hell was that guy spoutin' off about, again?


Fail. It's taken already: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/member.php?u=307430

But since you're a selfless guy, I can anoint you Resident Wanker.:cornut:

fc


----------

